# What did I find on Kona while in a bath???



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

What is this? It's on both sides of his willy and it's not dried blood or a scab. Its like little black dots.  I think we are deff. going to have a vet check on Monday, but does anyone know what this might be?
 My poor guy... goodness....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v467/sweetbutterflykisses/100_1130.jpg


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

the one spot, on the right side, at the top it is scabby looking though, but mainly black spots in a circle with a red circle


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

called the after hours clinic, they said sounds like a ringworm, easily treated just to bring him in tomorrow


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Really? A ring worm? How would a dog get it??

Ryan


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Owie, poor Kona.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

poor Kona hope we will be better soon. hugs and belly rubs from jillee and i!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor little Kona - maybe that is what is causing his other problems. Let us know whenyou get back from the vets!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Ryan, I think it ring worm can be transfered by touch. It is actually a fungal infection. Poor little Kona, bad enough when things happen to our dog but worse when they are still so small.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

They can get it on their bellies from the grass or from another animal with it. The incubation period is 14 days so he could have gotten it from his breeders kennel. It's very common in pups, but we are hoping it's just an allergy to something he's been around. Ringworm is a fugial infection treated by topical cream and goes away fast, so we aren't too worried about it, but I am headed to the vets now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

The problem with ringwormis that it CAN be transferred to people from the pup. So if Kona does have it, keep a close eye on the kids and yourself. Yes it is easly cured with meds, but wanted to let you know this in case he has it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

aww poor little kona. very good advice from laurie. keep us posted.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I hope Kona is feeling better soon!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We just got home from the vet, he's just got a puppy staff infection on his tummy. They gave him antibiotics and his shots and we are feeling fine  YaY!!!! He actually thought it was from rough play, and it was dried blood until I told him he has not been w/ his brothers and sister for 10 days and that I hadn't noticed to spot until last night. I am so glad it's not ringworm!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Staph infetions are worse on his system than ring worm (though the thought of having 'worms' sounds gross to some, it would have been an easier treatment on him)...So make sure if there is any open wounds yet on his belly to wash your hands a lot.

He will be fine in no time.  He is such a cutie patootie!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Krisy. The vet said that he'll be fine in no time too Just give him the meds 2 times a day till they are gone.  YIPPIE! I am glad it's not ringworm b/c we would have had to treat the kids and hubby and I, it's highly contagious. The vet said it's better for "spreading" purpose that it's staff, but he doesn't have any open wounds or anything, just the rash. We caught it way before it gave him any signs  
The word "ringworm" is misleading. It's not a worm, it's just a fungus that takes the shape of a ring and it's thin like a worm. I had to get the clarified too from the vet. LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady has had a staff infection before. They can get it from scratching too. He has some slight allergies and scratches his belly and if became infected. It looked very similar to Konas. He took the meds and was all better. It is great that you caught it early.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you've found out exactly what is going on! Not happy to hear it is a staph infection but also glad it's not ring worm. I had a friend growing up that got ring worm from her pet and it was on her scalp.....yup......they had to shave her head to treat it. When my kids were young I was always afraid that was going to happen....never did though. Thank goodness! Keep us posted on his progress!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kristy is right - Staph, which is short for staphylococcus, is much harder on his system than ringworm is. Keep an eye on it and make sure it heals completely. Staph can cause a lot of problems.

Interestingly enough, the same staph that lives on the skin of dogs & cats is also a zoonosis, which means that it can be transferred to humans or from humans to animals (reverse zoonosis). I didn't know that before looking this up.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow I kearn something new every day .. Who would have thought a young puppy would have gotten staph at such a young .
It is good thing you were so observant and diligent and got him to the vet right away . I am glad to hear it was not ring worm as this is not a good thing ..
I agree the treatment is a little harsh as they have to give him heavy duty antibiotics which can be hard on his digestive tract.
You might want to add some children's acidophilus powder to his food or add some natural yougurt .. Nothing with sugar - no Yoplait .. Just a good healthy yougurt .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily had a staph infection during one of her bladder infections/crystals! It took her a little longer to heal than a normal bladder infection but she did get better. Just keep a close eye on Kona and the healing process.
I dont want to scare you but my son has has 2 MRSA staph infections and lost part of his finger from it, and had surgery on his leg. The MRSA strain is very invasive, and thankfully it appears that the dogs ususally get a different strain (as Lily did). This info is certainly not meant to scare you, as I am sure that Kona is fine, it is simply to just advise you to keep a close eye on it, and if you do not see improvement with meds, get back to the vet asap. That little Kona is such a little doll and I am sure that he will heal fast. Hopefully he will also stop the vomiting and diahreha!!! Keep us all up to date on how he is doing.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona is doing great! I think the spots are already going away after just 2 days on meds.  His shoulder is very touchy still from the vacc. yesterday but he's more tolerable of us touching it today. I've been trying to massage it a bit everyday. 
I know he's feeling great b/c he's bouncy and he actually made it down 1 step today!  YIPPIE
Thank you all for the great advise and stories to help me through this. Kona too!
Lily, he hasn't vomited since the night he got the twizzlers, but his stools are getting alot better and less frequent! YAY. I think that the antibiotics might be upsetting his tummy, as his stools like a bit mucusy, but the vet said that's normal for the meds he's on, so that's good.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Glad to hear Kona is feeling better. Yay!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear Kona's feeling better. It's always so scary when they get these things when they are so little.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad to hear that little Kona is doing so well...I am sure with all your love and care and he will heal in know time...he has a great mommy!!!!:biggrin1:


----------

